# Whos going to the NJ ADBA show



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok who is going to the NJ ADBA show in Aug that has room for 1 extra dog?


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i dont wanna sign mugsy in but where is it i wanna see a show


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL... Damn Shadyridge... were in the same boat... I have a Jetta and can only fit 1 crate in the back and I have 5 pits...lol... I gotta upgrade the vehicle... good luck & hope to see you there.


----------

